# Retinal detachment



## Gio111ca

Hi all,

Well found out today why my field of vision was dropping in my right eye, my optho. told me this morning I had a retina detachment.

Sent me to retina specialist right away and will require surgery within the next 2 weeks. Was told it is totally unrelated to Graves, but it might be due to the fact that my nearsightedness requires correction of -5. I don't know why I see fuzzy from my left eye, I asked the student that was attending me and he didn't know, then just forgot to ask the ophthalmologist, but he did check my left eye and there was no detachment.

Anybody else here had a retina detachment and how are things?

Thank you.


----------



## hillaryedrn

Wow! I'm sorry to hear about that! I haven't had a retina detatched before so I don't know what to tell you, but wanted to let you know that I'm thinking about you!


----------



## Gio111ca

Hi hillaryedrn, thank you.

I am actually scheduled for surgery next Wednesday, but am trying to get it done sooner, as I am noticing a decrease in my view since they played with my eyes on Tuesday (drops and other stuff).


----------



## Andros

Gio111ca said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well found out today why my field of vision was dropping in my right eye, my optho. told me this morning I had a retina detachment.
> 
> Sent me to retina specialist right away and will require surgery within the next 2 weeks. Was told it is totally unrelated to Graves, but it might be due to the fact that my nearsightedness requires correction of -5. I don't know why I see fuzzy from my left eye, I asked the student that was attending me and he didn't know, then just forgot to ask the ophthalmologist, but he did check my left eye and there was no detachment.
> 
> Anybody else here had a retina detachment and how are things?
> 
> Thank you.


Who checked your eye and there was no detachment? I got a little confused. I am thinking yet another opinion would be good.

I had a lot of serious eye problems including going blind (thank God it is now restored) in my left eye but no retinal detachement.

God bless you; I am really worried for you.

Hope others come along to share some experience.


----------



## Gio111ca

Hi Andros, how are you?

I've been experiencing visual field loss since about February I would say and had an appointment with a well know ophthalmologist who analyzed me and concluded retina detachment (took about 3-4 minutes). He immediately referred me (the same day) to the retina Institute where I was seen by one of the top surgeons, who did not take long to corroborate and scheduled me for surgery next Wednesday.

Just to be on the safe side, I verified with 2 optometrists I know about the credentials of the retina specialist. One told me he was the best in the city and if he said there was a retina detachment, then there was; the other told me that surgeon operated his mother in law and all went well. Would be very surprises if both docs misdiagnosed me, and that is without including the resident student doctor. My father had the same thing at age 45. I am convinced they are right (2 reputable doctors and an ophthalmologist, I guess I have to trust them, don't see what else I can do).

The reason I can't get another opinion from another retina specialist is more of a technical one. Notwithstanding I don't want them playing with my eye more (not to make it worst till surgery), it would take a few months to see another retina specialist I would for sure lose my vision in that time frame.

Andros, what do you mean about the going blind problem, what was it?


----------



## Andros

Gio111ca said:


> Hi Andros, how are you?
> 
> I've been experiencing visual field loss since about February I would say and had an appointment with a well know ophthalmologist who analyzed me and concluded retina detachment (took about 3-4 minutes). He immediately referred me (the same day) to the retina Institute where I was seen by one of the top surgeons, who did not take long to corroborate and scheduled me for surgery next Wednesday.
> 
> Just to be on the safe side, I verified with 2 optometrists I know about the credentials of the retina specialist. One told me he was the best in the city and if he said there was a retina detachment, then there was; the other told me that surgeon operated his mother in law and all went well. Would be very surprises if both docs misdiagnosed me, and that is without including the resident student doctor. My father had the same thing at age 45. I am convinced they are right (2 reputable doctors and an ophthalmologist, I guess I have to trust them, don't see what else I can do).
> 
> The reason I can't get another opinion from another retina specialist is more of a technical one. Notwithstanding I don't want them playing with my eye more (not to make it worst till surgery), it would take a few months to see another retina specialist I would for sure lose my vision in that time frame.
> 
> Andros, what do you mean about the going blind problem, what was it?


You clearly have a handle on the situation and I am relieved. It sounds like a go although I am really sorry that you have to experience this. Wonder if that is hereditary?

For one thing,there was a typo which I corrected. Not was supposed to be now corrected.

I had very very advanced GED. Both eyes were completely out of the orbits and touching the lenses of my glasses. The corneas were bulged. Looking from the side, my eye globes looked like nipples. Due to severe optic nerve compression from interoccular swelling, I did lose sight in the left eye. I then had to have radiation to both eyes concurrent w/prednisone. I had to go for radiation 3 times a week for 6 weeks, 2000 RADS each time.

Thank God; this worked and eyesight was restored (not fully) and it stopped the antiboy infiltration. 18 months later,I had orbital decompression to both eyes, 9 hour surgery. It was horrible, horrible,horrible. I am so glad I had both eyes done at the same time because I would have never ever gone back for the second one.

The surgeon had to remove bone from the ortital floor, fatty tissue and push some muscles around to get the globes back in the orbits.

There's more but I don't want to put you to sleep!! :indifferent0023:

You are probably sorry you asked and did not expect a whole dissertation. LOL!!

I will be keeping you in thoughts and prayer for next Weds.. I am positive all well go well; sounds like you have the best of the best!!


----------



## Gio111ca

Hi Andros, thx for the explanations.

I am surprised the way you describe the orbital decompression, I thought it was a somewhat uncomplicated and straight forward surgery, maybe I am wrong. My previous opth was considering it I believer and that is why I cahnged opth.

As you know, I also have GED, but not to the same extent as yours; I could have done without this issue because will be back at GED when this issue is corrected.

However, from what I read, GED goes through periods and I believe the better period may have begun, or another period, because i am noticing some changes such as bigger eyelids. I am wondering if it is a remission phase, but not sure. I understand GED usually dissipates after 2 years, and I know it's been at least 1 year now, but probably more.


----------



## Andros

Gio111ca said:


> Hi Andros, thx for the explanations.
> 
> I am surprised the way you describe the orbital decompression, I thought it was a somewhat uncomplicated and straight forward surgery, maybe I am wrong. My previous opth was considering it I believer and that is why I cahnged opth.
> 
> As you know, I also have GED, but not to the same extent as yours; I could have done without this issue because will be back at GED when this issue is corrected.
> 
> However, from what I read, GED goes through periods and I believe the better period may have begun, or another period, because i am noticing some changes such as bigger eyelids. I am wondering if it is a remission phase, but not sure. I understand GED usually dissipates after 2 years, and I know it's been at least 1 year now, but probably more.


Yes; some only have to have some fatty tissue removed to make room for the orbits. That is if the case is not too bad. Mine was one of the worst ever.

And I do "understand" your concerns. It is bad enough to have GED and to have this on top of it.

It's a crap shoot. As I say, my case of Graves' was very advanced, I did in fact have a thyroid storm and then of course the eyes. Every doctor I saw for over 20 years fluffed me off and wanted to send me packing w/ Valium. You can tell my age. Valium was the thing in th 50's. Very addictive by the way and I never took a single one.

One of the major reasons I devote so much time hopefully helping others is because of what happened to me. Early medical intervention is essential for thyroid disease and TED/GED.

LHM!!

{{{{Gio111}}}}


----------



## Gio111ca

Thx for the input Andros, will keep you updated on my situation if you like.


----------



## Andros

Gio111ca said:


> Thx for the input Andros, will keep you updated on my situation if you like.


Oh, I am very very much interested. I will be hurt if you don't!


----------



## Gio111ca

Hi Andros, no problem.

It's unfortunate I don't have much info for preparing for this surgery as they just pass you like numbers at the clinic, FIFO style most of the time, I guess I will have some info after surgery because from what I read on the net, one is to keep his head facing down for a certain amount of time. Just ordered a massage chair that I will receive after the operation, hope the nurse finds some time to answer a few of my questions on Monday ...


----------



## Andros

Gio111ca said:


> Hi Andros, no problem.
> 
> It's unfortunate I don't have much info for preparing for this surgery as they just pass you like numbers at the clinic, FIFO style most of the time, I guess I will have some info after surgery because from what I read on the net, one is to keep his head facing down for a certain amount of time. Just ordered a massage chair that I will receive after the operation, hope the nurse finds some time to answer a few of my questions on Monday ...


Well, gosh...............I sure hope that nurse has time for you also!!!

Guess what? I had to sleep sitting up for 3 months after my orbital decompressions. Absolutely NO bending over or down. OMG!! It felt so good to lie down in bed...................finally!

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah; a massage chair. That sounds soooooooooooo good!


----------



## Andros

Gio111ca said:


> Hi hillaryedrn, thank you.
> 
> I am actually scheduled for surgery next Wednesday, but am trying to get it done sooner, as I am noticing a decrease in my view since they played with my eyes on Tuesday (drops and other stuff).


Just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you today and that the surgery went w/o a hitch!

Take good care and follow the surgeon's instructions to the letter w/this.


----------



## Sandex10

Gio111ca- so sorry to hear about your eye problems.
Andros- you could never put us to sleep. LOL
I, for one, am looking for any and all information about this crappy disease. I was actually a little curious about what orbital decompression involved. 
I don't mind hearing long or drawn out des

Gio111ca- so sorry to hear about your eye troubles
Andros- don't you know you could never put us to sleep 
I, for one, love to hear peoples' long, detailed stories.
I was more than a little curious what orbital decompression involved. Wow
you poor thing. Was it extremely painful?


----------



## Andros

Sandex10 said:


> Gio111ca- so sorry to hear about your eye problems.
> Andros- you could never put us to sleep. LOL
> I, for one, am looking for any and all information about this crappy disease. I was actually a little curious about what orbital decompression involved.
> I don't mind hearing long or drawn out des
> 
> Gio111ca- so sorry to hear about your eye troubles
> Andros- don't you know you could never put us to sleep
> I, for one, love to hear peoples' long, detailed stories.
> I was more than a little curious what orbital decompression involved. Wow
> you poor thing. Was it extremely painful?


Each case is different; for some a little fatty tissue removed from the orbits does the trick.

It was extremely painful and it's a good thing I had both eyes done at the same time for I can guarantee, I would never have gone back to have the second eye done.

But.........once again, bear in mind, my case was awful to the max.

Surgical approach was through the orbits as well as intra-nasally. The middle nerve of the trigeminal nerves on both sides of my face were cut. I knew this going in. So, I have a numb upper lip, upper cheeks and upper gums. It affected my smile. I had a wonderful surgeon and there were absolutely no surprises.

But the "main thing" is that I can see. And they are back in the orbits where they belong.

Are you looking at some surgery here in the near future?


----------



## Gio111ca

Hi all, hope all is well.

I want to say I did not have orbital decompression, but had a vitrectomy to reattach my retina in 1 eye. The surgery itself lasted about 1 hour and there was some pain involved even though it was local anesthesia. Had to lay head down for 1 week, that was long (Andros, OMG not sure how you avoided certain position for 3 months). I am still not seeing out of my operated eye but am hoping it stabilizes, it is getting better day by day, will keep you guys updated.

Take care.

From Gio111ca. who is starting to wonder why is this all happening.


----------



## Andros

Gio111ca said:


> Hi all, hope all is well.
> 
> I want to say I did not have orbital decompression, but had a vitrectomy to reattach my retina in 1 eye. The surgery itself lasted about 1 hour and there was some pain involved even though it was local anesthesia. Had to lay head down for 1 week, that was long (Andros, OMG not sure how you avoided certain position for 3 months). I am still not seeing out of my operated eye but am hoping it stabilizes, it is getting better day by day, will keep you guys updated.
> 
> Take care.
> 
> From Gio111ca. who is starting to wonder why is this all happening.


Oh, so so good to hear from you dear one!!!! The eye will stabilize and it will get better!

Yeah; some got rather tangental here in your thread!!

Once again; thrilled to hear from you, take care of yourself and do what the surgeon has told you to do w/o fail. You are going to be fine.

Hugs,


----------



## Gio111ca

Hi all, hope all is well, sorry I haven't been around in a while, so here is an update.

The reason I did not get my sight back in the operated eye is because it was all bloody inside, so the surgeon decided to operate again to remove the blood, he said it was like a dirty pool that needed cleaning. I can tell you doing this surgery once is quite an exploit, but twice, it was just pure torture (you know like in the movie SAW...).

I am 3 weeks from that second operation and my sight has come back partially, BUT I did lose my central vision, which means I see distorted from the operated eye, crooked lines and small heads, can't read 2 inches in front of eye.

Unfortunately, I know realize this situation could have been prevented had the doctor decided to operate me right away, but he decided to wait 1 week. Not knowing much about this I went along with it but 2 days prior to surgery I started seeing distorted, and now I know my Macula detached at that instant, and I also now know there is no way to repair that.

I am grateful to have my site back partially, but at the same time very disapointed with my surgeon as this situation could have been prevented; I am 100% sure he would not have made a member of his family wait 1 week for this operation, he would have operated the next day without hesitation. This is just a big business here, it is a clinic which charges $40 per visit for 2 eye drops and waiting time to see the doctor is 3 hours after your appointment.

Everybody there is a number and you need to wait for your number to come.

The alternative would have been to go to the emergency, but you then also gamble because you don't know who will do the surgery. A friend of mine was telling me he had gambled a few years back when he had retina detachment and was operated by students at the ER, and all went well for him, so I guess you never know, that's the chance I will take if it ever happens again, which I pray it doesn't to me or anybody else. I have been off work for almost 2 months now and should return in 3 weeks.

Well that's it for now, hope my experience can help someone else, the moral of the story is just not to wait, regardless of what your doctor suggests, it is your eyes (this case is close to medical negligence ??).

Anyways, good to be back.


----------



## texan

Hello - apologies for the very delayed response, but I just joined this board!

I am 24 and had a retinal detachment when I was 17. My brother had one in each eye. It is heriditary on my mother's side of the family.

I have no idea if it's related to thyroid or not. My family has it because we have Stickler Syndrome. I am nearsighted with a correction of -8.00. I am sure you've had your surgery by now, but I hope it went smoothly!!!

Just wanted to let you know that someone else has been there!


----------



## Andros

Gio111ca said:


> Hi all, hope all is well, sorry I haven't been around in a while, so here is an update.
> 
> The reason I did not get my sight back in the operated eye is because it was all bloody inside, so the surgeon decided to operate again to remove the blood, he said it was like a dirty pool that needed cleaning. I can tell you doing this surgery once is quite an exploit, but twice, it was just pure torture (you know like in the movie SAW...).
> 
> I am 3 weeks from that second operation and my sight has come back partially, BUT I did lose my central vision, which means I see distorted from the operated eye, crooked lines and small heads, can't read 2 inches in front of eye.
> 
> Unfortunately, I know realize this situation could have been prevented had the doctor decided to operate me right away, but he decided to wait 1 week. Not knowing much about this I went along with it but 2 days prior to surgery I started seeing distorted, and now I know my Macula detached at that instant, and I also now know there is no way to repair that.
> 
> I am grateful to have my site back partially, but at the same time very disapointed with my surgeon as this situation could have been prevented; I am 100% sure he would not have made a member of his family wait 1 week for this operation, he would have operated the next day without hesitation. This is just a big business here, it is a clinic which charges $40 per visit for 2 eye drops and waiting time to see the doctor is 3 hours after your appointment.
> 
> Everybody there is a number and you need to wait for your number to come.
> 
> The alternative would have been to go to the emergency, but you then also gamble because you don't know who will do the surgery. A friend of mine was telling me he had gambled a few years back when he had retina detachment and was operated by students at the ER, and all went well for him, so I guess you never know, that's the chance I will take if it ever happens again, which I pray it doesn't to me or anybody else. I have been off work for almost 2 months now and should return in 3 weeks.
> 
> Well that's it for now, hope my experience can help someone else, the moral of the story is just not to wait, regardless of what your doctor suggests, it is your eyes (this case is close to medical negligence ??).
> 
> Anyways, good to be back.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; I am so so sorry for what you have been through and the resultant loss of sight.

I am glad you were able to post because I have been wondering what happened to you. You have been to hell and back.

{{{{{Gio111ca}}}}}

We can always hope for a miracle. You may not get 100% back but I "am" going to pray for gradual improvement for you. I "sure" am.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Hi,

I just want to say how brave I think all of you are. Thank you for opening up and sharing your stories.


----------



## texan

I also want to express concern for how you were treated by your doctor. A retinal detachment is a MEDICAL EMERGENCY. No, you are not dying, but your vision is very much at risk once your retina detaches. When my doctor discovered mine, he told me that I should have been at the hospital yesterday!

I sincerely hope you're doing well.


----------



## Gio111ca

Hi Texan, yes, a retina detachment is an EMERGENCY and surgery is required within 24-48 hours maximum to avoid central vision loss or blindness. I think you are right about the hereditary part, my dad had a retina detachment at around my age in 1982. I am also nearsighted on that eye at -5.0.

Unfortunately, I did not know that when I was diagnosed in April, it's a hard learned lesson. I know a lawyer who would very much like to take my case, but I definitely don't want to go down that avenue at this point...

Thank you all for your feedback, and hello again Andros


----------

